# جيل جديد من محركات الديزل البحرية



## sasadanger (3 أغسطس 2010)

سوف اتطرق في هذا الموضوع الي الجيل الجديد من  محركات    الديزل    البحرية  ثنائية الاشواط واللتي هي عملية تطوير للمحركات من MC-C الى ME-C واللتي قامت بها شركة MAN B&W
وعملية التطوير هذه تمت بالاستغناء عن بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية الموجودة في المحركات التقليدية MC-C
واللتي تم استبدالها باجزاء تعمل بالضغط الهيدروليكي مم يؤدي لسهولة بالتحكم بالمحرك (أي نستيطع القول بانها عملية تطوير في التحكم بالمحركات )


لنوضح الان الاجزاء الرئيسية المحذوفة
1- سلسلة القيادة ((CHAIN DRIVEواللتي مهمتها نقل الحركة لعمود الكامات وتدويره عن طريق مسنن 
2- الهيكل الذي يحوي سلسلة القيادة مم يساعد على تصغير حجم المحرك
3- عمود الكامات مع الكامات (CAMSGAFT WITH CAMS ) 
4- مضخات حقن الوقود (FUEL INJECTION PUMP )
5- الاجزاء التي تقوم بتحريك صمام العادم (الافلات ) (EXHAUST VALVE)

هذهبعض الاجزاء الرئيسية المهمة الذكر بشكل مختصر يمكن العودة للدليل المرفق من شركة MAN B&W
للتوسع في المعلومات 


لنوضح الان الاجزاء البديلة 
1- مزود طاقة هيدروليكية (HYDRAULIC POWER SUPPLY) (HPS) 
حيث يقوم بتزويد الطاقة الطاقة الهيدروليكية اللازمة لعمل الوحدات الاسطوانية الهدروليكية(HCU)عن طريق ضغط للزيت قد يصل الى 200 BAR 
2-وحدات اسطوانية هيدروليكية (HCU) واللتي توجد عند كل اسطوانة من اسطوانات المحرك واللتي وظيفتها التحكم بحقن الوقود (FUEL INJECTION ) في الوقت المناسب وتشغيل صمام العادم أي فتحه واغلاقه لاخراج غازات الاحتراق (نواتج الاحتراق )
3- نظام التحكم بالمحرك (ENGINE CONTROL SYSTEM ) (ECS ) 
والذي يقوم بالتحكم بما يلي 
*بالحقن الالكتروني طبعا عن طريق (HCU ) المذكورة سابقا 
*بحركة صمام العادم ايضا عن طريق (HCU) 
*رفع ضغط الوقود
*التحكم بصمام بدء الهواء (اللازم لاقلاع المحرك )
4-نظام يتحسس موقع العمود المرفقي وهذا يفيد في تحديد موقع العمود المرفقي خلال مراحل الاحتراق
عن طريق نقل اشارة لنظام الكمبيوتر فيتحدد موقع العمود المرفقي وتظهر على شاشة الكمبيوتر البارمترات الاساسية اللتي من خلالها يتم تقييم عملية الاحتراق واداء المحرك والزوايا النظامية اللتي يجب ان يتوضعها العمود المرفقي خلال كل شوط من اشواط المحرك 


هذه بعض الاجزاء الرئيسية المهمة الذكر بشكل مختصر يمكن العودة للدليل المرفق من الشركة للتوسع بالمعلومات 


ساوضح الاشكال الموجودة بالدليل بشكل مختصر 
* الشكل 5 والشكل 6 لتوضيح الفرق بين النظامين MC و ME من ناحية الشكل 
*الشكل 22 والشكل 23 يوضح الاجزاء اللتي بقيت واللتي حزفت من النظام MC 
*الشكل 7 يوضح الية العمل 
*الشكل 8 والشكل 9 يوضح الوحدات الاسطوانية الهيدروليكية (HCU) 
* الشكل 10 والشكل 11 يوضح نظام حقن الوقود (FUEL INJECTION SYSTEM ) 


وملف الفيديو هذاسوف يوضح الاجزاء المحذوفة والاجزاء البديلة وطريقة العمل بشكل مبسط

http://www.4shared.com/file/208383315/6 ... ngine.html


شرح بسيط عن المعلومات الموجودة في ملف الفيديو 

*تم حذف سلسلة القيادة( سلسلة (قشاط ) نقل الحركة لعمود الكامات ) والهيكل الموجودة ضمنه مما قلل من حجم المحرك 
*كما تم ازالة عمود الكامات وكلا من مضخات الحقن واجزاء نقل الحركة لصباب العادم حيث انا كل هذه الاجزاء اللتي حزفت ادت لتقليل حجم المحرك 
*تم اضافة مزود الطاقة الهيدروليكية (HPS) وكذلك وحدات الاسطوانات الهدروليكية (HCU ) ووحدات التحكم بها ووحدات تحكم اخرى متعددة وضرورية (MULTI PURPOSE CONTROLLERS) 
* طبعا سيبقى عمل المحرك كما هو من حيث المبدا أي ستتم عملية الاحتراق بشكل كامل بكل اسطوانة خلال شوطين كون المحرك ثنائي الاشواط
* وسيتم توضيح شكل وحدة الاسطوانة الهيدروليكية ومبدا عملها بالكامل ضمن ملف الفيديو 



اهم المزايا في هذا الجيل الجديد والهدف من استخدامه :
1-امكانية التحكم بحركة الاجزاء المختلفة للمحرك عن طريق نظام تحكم خاص 
2- ضمان التوقيت والدقة المناسبة لعملية حقن الوقود في حجرة الاحتراق مم يؤدي الى احتراق كامل لشحنة الهواء ضمن حجرة الاحتراق 
3-ضمان فتح صمام العادم واغلاقه ايضا بالتوقيت المناسب لخروج غازات الاحتراق (غازات العادم )
4- من المعروف في المحركات ثنائية الاشواط انها ذات استطاعة عالية ولكن جزء من هذه يضيع على تحريك بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية اللتي كانت موجودة بالنظام MC واهما عمود الكامات والية نقل الحركة لعمود الكامات وبالتالي فان ازالة هذه الاجزاء المذكورة سابقا يساهم في زيادة الاستطاعة 
5- انطمة المراقبة في هذه المحركات تتميز بسهولتها واللتي تكون عن طريق شاشات كمبيوتر تبين سير عمل المحرك بشكل متكامل وتظهر درجات حرارة الاحتراق في كل اسطوانة والضغوط المختلفة 
وتظهر ايضا حركة صمام العادم (توقيت الفتح والاغلاق ) حي يتم الدلالة على سير عمله بشكل طبيعي او لا عن طريق مخطط بياني الشكل 24 والشكل 25 
ويظهر ايضا توقيت الحقن (حقن الوقود ) في حجرة الاحتراق على شكل مخطط بياني يبين حالات الحقن الطبيعية وحالات الحقن الغير الطبيعية الشكل 26 
ونظام المراقبة هذا يؤمن سهولة كبيرة في اكتشاف الاعطال عن طريق المخططات البيانية الظاهرة على شاشة الكمبيوتر لكل جزء من المحرك 
6- ان عملية الحزف للاجزاء الميكانيكية يؤدي لتقليل الحجم للمحرك ومنه تكاليف قليلة لعملية الصنع
المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​
​


----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

[font=&quot]قمة في الروعة متعك الله بالصحة والعافية[/font]


----------



## sasadanger (9 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم جزاك الله الف خير
نورت الموضوع 
تقبل احترامى


----------



## ch.eng3 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو جمعان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انت رائع واشكرك واقدر تعبك 
ابحث عن اي سيستم متكامل بهذي الطريقه
بحيث اشوف السائل وهو يتنقل


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## se7en up (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## السيد نور الدين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك يأخي الفاضل عرض شيق وجميل


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أعطاء فكره عن الديزل الذي يحوي صفين متقابلين من البستونات مع حجرة احتراق تتوسط بينهما


----------



## abdullah altheeb (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed haytham (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## sailor_man123 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

للامانة في نقل المواضيع هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى الهندسة البحرية في جامعة تشرين السورية 
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع 
http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=453

ويمكنكم التاكد من تاريخ كتابة الموضوع في منتدى الهندسة البحرية من الرابط المذكور اعلاه


----------



## KSA_ENG (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زيدالبقمي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافيه ياباش مهندس


----------



## القهاوى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## العكاوي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع مسروق من منتدى الهندسة البحرية السوري و انا شاركت بهذا المقال و للأسف الشديد تمت سرقته على منتدى البحارة بالوطن العربي
يا ليت تتم الاشارة الى المصدر الحقيقي يا عزيزي، لأنني انا عملت على هذا النوع من المحركات....
كبير مهندسين


----------



## المتكامل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الشرح المفيد ................


----------



## سمير شربك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------

